# Real estate site and general housing cost guidance? (AD)



## jgjgjg (Sep 26, 2013)

All:

There are a number of housing guides/real estate sights on the web for Abu Dhabi. Which do you recommend and not recommend?

Also, just general guidance please. Anticipated price ranges for rent of standalone (single family) housing, 4 br, good neighborhood for children+dog, 30 minute or so commute to Mussaffah area? I just need to a general cost number to compare against the salary offer.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

150k for a small compound semi in kcb but if you want a standalone it would be nearer 200k.


----------



## jgjgjg (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

abudhabi.dubizzle.com should be the most comprehensive. But remember that a lot of pictures are stock photos from the general locality.


----------



## jgjgjg (Sep 26, 2013)

rsinner said:


> abudhabi.dubizzle.com should be the most comprehensive. But remember that a lot of pictures are stock photos from the general locality.


Stock photos...wow! Thank you for THAT tidbit!


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Abu Dhabi Property Rental and Sales 
Genuine pics and updated
Maybe worth trying although prime area of focus is in Al Reem


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

Do you really need the dog? It would help you in finding a place, as in more variety to choose from. Also people in general here have issues with keeping dogs at home unless they are purely outside dogs due to religious and partially cultural reasons. I know in America purely outside dogs are rare since everyone likes to have them in-doors with them, and I have heard of mixed reviews of living with dogs here in the UAE in general with expats.


----------



## jgjgjg (Sep 26, 2013)

norampin said:


> Abu Dhabi Property Rental and Sales
> Genuine pics and updated
> Maybe worth trying although prime area of focus is in Al Reem


Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

AbdulBaqi said:


> Do you really need the dog? It would help you in finding a place, as in more variety to choose from. Also people in general here have issues with keeping dogs at home unless they are purely outside dogs due to religious and partially cultural reasons. I know in America purely outside dogs are rare since everyone likes to have them in-doors with them, and I have heard of mixed reviews of living with dogs here in the UAE in general with expats.


Nonsense! What a question to ask 'do you actually need the dog?' Do you actually live in the UAE? There are places that won't allow pets of any type but, equally, there are many that do.


----------

